# DVD Data disk won't mount



## bpb (Feb 11, 2008)

I've created several data disks With TOAST 6.1.1 both mac/pc and mac only. I'm on a G5 PPC Dual 2.0.

The data is wav files. Live recordings.

Toast writes fine. At the end of the write I can mount the disk from Toast and see all my files.

When I close Toast, eject the disk and reinsert it, it spins up in the drive then ejects...no mounting.

I can see the files from the Mac/PC disks on my PC.

Other Mac prog disks I have will mount fine. 
The drive does appear in System Profiler

Disk brand is Sony DVD-R 1x-8x 120min 4.7 GB

Thanks for any suggestions..I'm a long time PCer ...new to MAC

bryan


----------



## bpb (Feb 11, 2008)

well I took the disks I made to a clients office who runs MAC and all the disks mounted ..even one made on my PC so it is my machine and or drive.

bpb


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Then there is something wrong with your drive, so I would think. The only real way to test this is with a 2nd drive or a 2nd installation of the OS.


----------



## bpb (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks sinclair_tm

Well a new drive is pretty cheap..Is this a familiar replacement?

Pioneer DVR-115D Dual Layer DVD Recordable Drive
20X DVD-R/+R, 10X DVD-R/+R DL Writer (BLACK)

Other than that , I was wondering about disk permissions...etc. since it only seems to have a problem on the data disks I burn myself (and a client dvd ..wav files for protools also would not read) and not commercial DVDs which read fine.

BB


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, that makes for an interesting issues. Permissions shouldn't be an issue with burned disks. This leads me to wonder if there is something wrong with the OS.


----------

